# Finally a hog with proof!



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Every weekend for the past 3 weeks I've been on the banks trying for a good flattie and it finally paid off. Caught at Tappan Lake last night. The reason I say with proof is because my first ever was 38lbs and didn't get a chance to get pics. 
http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps8b811aa1.jpg
Here's a better pic. 
http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps37119e6a.jpg
Can't forget miss ayes channel 
http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps95614a62.jpg


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome fish! We fed the channels last night.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

We ended up feeding a few too. Ended up landing on that went about 8lbs tho


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea without pictures no one will believe you , I keep gitin turned down when I ask my buddies to go so that's why I just go alone . I was glad that there was 3 other fishermen down the way from me last night so they took my picture with the 1 I caught , I just don't know how to post a picture on here yet !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Where do u usually go? If its down this way I'm sure we could hook up sometime. In the summer if I'm not at work I'm usually fishing.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pix! Huge Fish!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Robby! And it's not huge, but definately made me happy.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Nice fish! I've been fishing Tappan for flatheads for 2 months and still haven't caught one yet haha. I just cant figure out where you found an open grass area to fish from at tappan. Im always on rocks somewhere or in trees where you can't even get a chair. The only open area I've seen like that is by the dam.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Drive down the whole lake. You'll find some


----------

